
Ask HN: What would you say to a coworker on their last day at work - throooowawaaaay
Given that you hate them to the core.
======
lsiunsuex
You keep it business professional.

3? 4? years down the line - you run into him / her and they've changed (in
whatever way) - maybe you have to work together again or choose to work
together again.

Ie: never burn a bridge. Unless they killed your cat or dog or sued you - it's
not worth it.

~~~
throooowawaaaay
Sure but I wouldn't work with them again. Would nope the f*ck out of there.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Being civil to people you hate is one of the core competencies of living in
society.

~~~
throooowawaaaay
Profound. Thanks for this. It really helps.

------
davelnewton
Bye.

------
duiker101
see ya around!

